# Hognose snakes I own...



## GreggMadden (Sep 29, 2009)

This is the closest I came to getting their real coloration on film.... 3 of the 4 have shed just the other day...
Red Male from Brad Chambers









Red Female from Brad Chambers








Red Male het for albino from Brent Bumgardner (The newest one)








Female Albino from Brent Bumgardner


----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like its pretty hard to capture the colour of that albino accurately! Pretty cool little snake though!


----------



## Retic (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful, they are my wifes favourite snake and I must admit I am pretty keen on them myself.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow there stunning!!!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome critters again


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 1, 2009)

absolutely stunning, 
where did you get them?
SOOOOOOO JEALOUS !!!!!!!


----------



## James..94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome snakes mate


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2009)

LiasisKing said:


> absolutely stunning,
> where did you get them?
> SOOOOOOO JEALOUS !!!!!!!



Greggs from the states mate so no hognoses here unless your a zoo or a participant in illegal activities.

These are mildly venomous aren't they??


----------

